# Myrtle Beach Sept. 21-24 around Apache Pier



## ncgardenfreaks (Jul 17, 2012)

Havent been to Myrtle in a while and my wifes girlfriend couldnt go this year so I was made alternate. Staying just over from the Apache Pier. I plan to through a cast net for bait and Google Earth shows a small inlet right around there, anybody ever got any bait from it? Is there any other decent places close for netting or should I just ride up to CherryGrove? The wife wants to shark fish so were going to go down to Georgetown county so as to not have to deal with anyone whining about sharks. Is Murrells inlet in Georgetown or Horry county? Ive found maps that show its in Horry and others that show you have to be below Huntington Beach State Park before youre out so I have not a clue.
Thanks
Rick


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

The swash near Apache is good for bait, or you can go on the pier and not have to buy a license. You can turn beside McDs across from Barefoot on 48th and there's a awash down there but neither of the swashes have public parking. 

If you're shark fishing you can just go to Atlantic Ave and take it down to Garden City pier and turn right, about 1/2 mile and you're in G'town county, you can fish right from the surf. 

Murrells Inlet is in both counties, G'town and Horry.


----------



## ncgardenfreaks (Jul 17, 2012)

Sounds good MB. I will try the close ones and if nothing I'll go up to CG.


----------



## greendave (Mar 13, 2006)

*quick report*

They're doing some digging/erosion control near the mouth of the swash btw, didn't seem to affect fishing, if anything maybe made it better, seems there's some deep holes right at the mouth now, havn't been out at low tide yet to really see.

Caught a 16" flounder last night around sunset on a gulp shrimp where the swash meets the ocean. surf was fairly rough on the incoming. managed a small pompano and a gray trout (a first for me) on fresh shrimp, missed one big pull. Mullet are showing up in the surf, i'll be cast netting and trying those off and on the next couple days. Bout to try the swash just throwing gulp, too hot to try anything serious during the day, one rod, just going to walk and cast.will report back if anything. any keepers in MB surf is a successful trip imo.


----------



## ncgardenfreaks (Jul 17, 2012)

Sweet sounds good. Hopefully it will keep getting better as it cools down some. Thanks for the report.


----------



## greendave (Mar 13, 2006)

*final report*

overall caught 3 keeper flounder over 3 days. 16" in the surf on gulp shrimp, 19" in the swash/creek on gulp shrimp, 15" in the swash/creek on a finger mullet. Also got some taylor blues in the surf on mullet, few other guys out and got a few small blues as well. should get better as it cools. Lots of mullet running now.

-Dave


----------

